# plumbing laser level



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly what you are talking about--However--I used to do piping on factory ceilings--

We would snap out the layout on the floors and use a laser to transfer 'god marks' to ceilings.

That laser was a four way--left-right--straight ahead--and straight up. It was also self leveling.

That type might be a possibility----I didn't own the laser and can not remember the brand.

---Mike---


----------



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

Check out this forum thread, it might be helpful
http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38391


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Miller, I have the CST/BERGER LASERMARK®, Laser Plumb Bob
Unfortunately this beautiful highly polished brass one beam laser is no longer in production.
The laser beam shoots up from the Plumb Bob which is held vertical by a self aligning pivot point on the brass stand whose circular base is open so that the bottom tip of the plumb bob can be centered over a reference point on the stair tread.
A similar model may still be available *example:* *eBAY*

CST/Berger has a newer 3 Beam Plumb Bob 
e.g. http://www.amazon.com/CST-LaserMark-58-MP3-Self-Leveling-3-Beam/dp/B0007M6BA4
.


----------



## Chevy85 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have used a porter cable robotoolz plumb bob laser for years now. Commercial and residential jobs, it has never failed me.


----------

